# Maybe the best song to shoot to



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY6nTOc46P8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP0FsWIs6uo

What ya think


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I saw Sanctus Real in concert  By far their best song!!


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

that is it


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

no where near the best i listen for not even 1 second and it felt like my ears were bleeding


----------



## will1515 (Nov 12, 2011)

Like to see you do any better


ohiobuckboy65 said:


> no where near the best i listen for not even 1 second and it felt like my ears were bleeding


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

good vocals, but no where near the best music..


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

will1515 said:


> Like to see you do any better


any brantley gilbert or jason aldean


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> good vocals, but no where near the best music..


x2. Guys got a good voice but music needs some work


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

every time i practice i listen to music.. every single time

I use pandora on my phone and cycle between several stations depending on who is at the range. The best music when i or someone else is having a bad day is classical, if we are all shooting ok I'll put on some country or lighter stuff like the Fray, creed, etc... when we are on fire i'll run classic pop/rock or some heavier modern stuff (three days grace, fuel, etc)... when i'm having a really bad day and am shooting to let loose an relax i'll put on some rap or crank country... 

i'll change it up and put the ipod on shuffle and that plays it all, literally


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Personally, Ill stick to my country and classic rock....


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

eh it's ok. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

flynh97 said:


> Personally, Ill stick to my country and classic rock....


x2!!


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Ted Nugent, I just want to go hunting


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

i dont think ive ever listened to music while shooting before but if i did it would probably be country


----------

